# Color problems with 625



## xasx (Mar 19, 2006)

I have two TVs connected to one receiver. My tv 2 keeps turning into black and white, but once I run the Check Switch, it seems to work again. What is the problem, and how can I fix it?

Thank you.


----------



## dartonviper (Mar 10, 2004)

It's a known software issue and they are working on it.
You can also just do a front panel reset by pressing the power 
button on the front of the receiver for 10 seconds. The receiver
will power down and reboot. I've been doing this for about 2 weeks
now. Some of my problems are the b/w on tv2 but most of the time
it's been no audio on tv2.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

I get b/w video *and* the no audio problems.  Can't wait for a new release of software.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

Guess my wish was granted...L414 downloaded last night. I'll have to watch this release.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

Xandir said:


> Guess my wish was granted...L414 downloaded last night. I'll have to watch this release.


Let us know how it goes. Had a few customers experiencing the same issues. :icon_cool


----------



## Jammasterd (Jul 6, 2006)

My 625 also has been losing color daily(tuner 2) for about 2 weeks now, I thought that the box was going bad.
Current software version is L413GJRD-N


----------



## rayshooks (Jan 12, 2007)

I actually sell both directv and dish and some of my customers have recently been having the same tv2 b/w issues. i have swapped out their receivers with new ones which has, in the meantime, solved the problem. 

i have a 625 at home and don't experience those problems (cross my fingers!). but i do experience certain audio problems such as:

1) slight "crackle" sound via my optical output to my stereo (restarting seems to fix temporarily)

2) loss of .5 to 1 sec audio on skip back/skip forward or pause

3) loss of total audio in single mode on one tuner when swapping feeds

Also, i operate my 625 mostly in single mode. (My gf is filipina so she mainly watches TFC and GMA on directv, which leave the dish all to myself!). Not sure if this has anything to do with it. I still haven't experienced b/w issues even when i'm in dual mode. And btw my software version is L413GJRD-N.

Here's my theory, did anyone notice that these problems occurred shortly after the implementation of the PiP split screen software upgrade?? it seems as if there is a slight connection there, or at least a weird coincidence. 

As a retailer, i am really trying to get some acutal news on this. as of today, dish has yet to recognize this as a "known issue" according to all my dish connections. So whatever info y'all can get to me, as well as anyone else out there having experiencing such issues, send me some info. I'm thinking about putting a form online for people to give some basic info on themselves and their problems so I can forward it on to dish. A petition of sorts. Can I put a link to that here?? I am new to the site. 

- Ray


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

Well...after having L414 for over a week, here are my observations:

1.) The Tribune Media copyright notice is much smaller.

2.) The b/w video issue seems to have been resolved. I have had no color loss on either TV1 or TV2 since the update.

3.) DOD has returned.

4.) CC is still repeating (mentioned in another thread).

5.) Audio dropouts and frozen playback (picture/audio just stops playing) while watching DVR content has returned.

This is all I've noticed so far.


----------



## dartonviper (Mar 10, 2004)

I still have some weird stuff going on with my receiver. I have 2 tv's hooked up to tv2 a little 13 inch in the kitchen that don't have a b/w problem but it has scrambled audio at times. My bedroom has a 27" Zenith that don't have any audio issues but likes to go b/w. But if you skip back 10 sec. it works fine.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

Hmmm...deja vu from previous releases: Last night I noticed that if you press the skip forward button too many times it goes to the end of the recording and stops/gives end of recording screen.


----------



## Jammasterd (Jul 6, 2006)

"5.) Audio dropouts and frozen playback (picture/audio just stops playing) while watching DVR content has returned."

I have never have had that problem, until my 625 recently upgraded to L414.
Can I turn "off" software upgrades?


----------



## csiemers (Aug 28, 2006)

I have the same issue with my 625. I do notice that if I play something that's been recorded that the color comes back.

Do you folks see that as well?

-Cary


----------

